# Fun idea for a temporary hideout



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

I found this idea for hideout that your rattie can shred or o whatever with.
WARNING: Be prepared for a big, fun rattie mess if your rat is the type that chews. You take a balloon and then get a bunch of tissue paper. You get it wet and wraps it around the balloon like paper mache. I thought I would need so much tissue paper that i ended up putting too much on so just make sure it is a medium thickness layer of toilet paper. After you finish wrapping the ballooon you have to let it dry. Then you poke a needle through the TP until you pop the balloon. I thne cut a rat size hole in one end of the balloon shaped Tp and pull out the balloon. then your rats can enjoy. One of my rats just hides out in his while raz hid in his/ shredded his to pieces/ then ran through the tons of TP everywhere. It can be messy but my rats really enjoyed it.


----------



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

cute! my mom used to make aluminum foil bunnies that way. she stuck my easter candy in them


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*That is a cute idea , I make homes out of popsicle sticks a lot .*


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

I didnt get it... can you take a pic of it to show me and give me an idea of what it looks like??
I would think the rubber from the balloon wouldnt be healthy for the rat.
and do you get the balloon wet than stick the paper to it or do you wet the paper than stick it to it... im confused.
If you cant take a pic of it can you do the whole "Step 1. Step 2." thing to make it??

Sorry im a lil slow


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Nah, Alyssa_Rat, the balloon's not there when you give it to them. You blow up the balloon and wrap the wet paper on it. The paper dries and sticks to itself. Then you pop the balloon and the paper holds the 'balloon' shape. Remove the balloon though the hole that you cut for the ratties.


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

oh ok.. nice, im ganna try it when we get to the new place ((witch i might add.. were moving there sometime in the next 3 days))... sounds like a fun game... now do i use just normal kitchen paper towels or is there a sertain kind that works best??


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I've only done this sort of thing in the past with newsprint, which wouldn't be good. But I think it works with any paper. Unlike paper mache there's no glue involved, so it'll be somewhat more delicate...


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

I had a few balloons hangin around from my graduation so I grabbed some T.p. and tried it. It is currently drying, I hope it comes out nice. =^_^=


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

It worked =^_^=. A little thin though. Kane is not impressed. She seems hard to impress lol. She doesnt care for any treats, she will not use the little tea box I put in her cage for a shelter for her, and she doesn't really like any toys or anything except maybe laying inside my slinky. She just seems to like sleeping and laying on my neck. lol.


----------



## thegrotto (May 11, 2007)

that sounds fun!


----------



## d00mg1rl (Jun 27, 2007)

sounds like something my ratties will enjoy
I'll have to give it a try


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

Yeah I just used toilet paper and water....Raz saw it, hopped in, and for the next few days ripped and shredded the Tp until he had half the hidout I made him and several comfy beds evrywhere. On the other hand Pip actually likes hiding in his and only made one hole in the side of it to peek his head out. 

By the way....I suggest throwing it away and making a new one after a few days so the rats don't get sick from fumes....teh Tp absorbs it pretty good....it is a fun little thing to do but you need to throw it out afetra few days!

P.S.-don't make the Tp too thick or it takes FOREVER to dry!

Ratties ENJOY!


----------



## d00mg1rl (Jun 27, 2007)

could always use a hair drier between layers to help with drying


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

I don't think that would work because you have to get every layer of Tp wet for it to stick so even if you dried a layer it would get wet from the next layer.

Just don't put too many layers and it semms to work....I'll add some more fun ideas in a little bit.


----------

